# anglicismes



## Anna Più

Hola a tothom,
Estava pensant que estaria bé recollir els anglicismes que utilitzem en català. Amb les Noves tecnologies, Déu n'hi do  com va augmentant la llista...
Seria interessant intentar posar la traducció al català de l'anglicisme, en els casos que es pugui, és clar.

Començo amb uns quants (típics i tòpics):

Football/futbol
basketball/bàsquet
Beisball/Beisbol
Snowboard/ Surf de neu
Mountain bike/ bicicleta de muntanya
container /Contenidor
freelance/Autònom
Workshop/ Taller
Look/ Imatge
Internet / Xarxa
CD (Compact disc) /Disc compacte 
CD-ROM (CD- Read Only Memory)/ Disc compacte de memòria de sols lectura (uf!)
Link / Enllaç
Home page/ Pàgina d'inici- Portal
WWW (world wilde web)/ Teranyina a escala mundial (uffff!)

Continueu...!
A+


----------



## Lala81

jejeje... i què et semblen aquests?

software = programari
hardware = maquinari

Lala


----------



## Roi Marphille

ok, ok, 
d'acord, d'acord


----------



## Mei

Unes quantes més:

parking - aparcament
standby - a l'espera 
bypass - segons el WR en medicina es diu igual però té altres significats (http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=bypass)

Salut

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

mmm...

aftershave: crema per (a) després de l'afeitat..?
aftersun: crema per (a) després del sol. 

Nota: no se si hi va una "a"..


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> mmm...
> aftershave: crema per (a) després de l'afeitat..?
> aftersun: crema per (a) després del sol.
> *Nota: no se si hi va una "a"..*


Hola Roi, 
Així, a primer cop d'ull, jo diria que no hi va la "a", ja que tinc entès que aquesta s'utilitza per indicar un destinatari-ària.
Per exemple: Aquest regal és per a la Núria.
No ho he confirmat...

Més anglicismes...
*Overbooking:* sobreocupació
*Mass media:* mitjans de comunicació de massa
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

*stock* = estoc
He de reconèixer però, que quasi sempre poso "stock"


----------



## Anna Più

Un parell més:

Mailing = Tramesa
Fast-food= Menjar ràpid
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

bé, la veritat és que estic una mica confós...mmm...entenem per anglicisme una paraula que es diu igual que en anglès i que és acceptada i/o usada en català, o una paraula que utilitzem en anglès tot i sabent que hi ha una paraula en català... 
en aquest "thread"!!! un altra!!!! sorry ...aaaaaaaaai un altra!!! vull dir, en aquest fil, n'hem dit dels dos tipus no?
"anyway" aaaaaaaaaaai vull dir "de totes maneres", en poso una altre molt estiuenca: 
*topless* = estar amb la part de sobre la cintura al descobert...?


----------



## Laia

jejeje... ok ok... pensaré una mica...
- estat de shock?

Estic pensant... que hi ha un altre fenòmen que consisteix en pronunciar en anglès paraules que en realitat són en català... us posaré un exemple, però si m'equivoco corregiu-me, perquè potser és una llegenda urbana d'aquestes que no se sap d'on surten... A veure, com explicar-ho... la marca de sabates "camper", com la pronuncieu? com si fos en anglès, oi? Doncs segons el que es diu, "camper" és una marca balear i per tant, es pronunciaria "campé" (en català central).
És curiós, oi?

Bon cap de setmana _people_!


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> bé, la veritat és que estic una mica confós...mmm...entenem per anglicisme una paraula que es diu igual que en anglès i que és acceptada i/o usada en català, o una paraula que utilitzem en anglès tot i sabent que hi ha una paraula en català...
> en aquest "thread"!!! un altra!!!! sorry ...aaaaaaaaai un altra!!! vull dir, en aquest fil, n'hem dit dels dos tipus no?


Ei!
He trobat una pàgina d'anglicismes amb una interessant resposta a la teva pregunta Roi. 
Llegint això, jo escriuria _topless (en cursiva!)._

Laia, 
Jo escriuria "estat de xoc" 
Això de "campé" no ho havia pensat mai! ... ben cuirós, cert!

Bé, i un altre anglicisme:
Auto stop = fer dit? fer ganxo?...
A reveure,
A+


----------



## Lala81

Bon dia!

Un altre anglicisme:
fer zàping = canviar de canal de TV...

Lala


----------



## Roi Marphille

un altre, s'està posant de moda dir: "*gadget*"! 
ho diuen fins i tot a TV3!!! em fa una mica de ràbia!!!  
Avui ho ha dit l'Elisenda Camps en un programa de ràdio. Aaaai, Elisendaaa!
La traducció seria un artilugi o "cosa" que s'enganxa a un aparell electrònic etc.. per exemple, un adaptador pel mòbil, una targeta externa per l'ordinador etc..


----------



## cirrus

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Bé, i un altre anglicisme:
> Auto stop = fer dit? fer ganxo?...
> A reveure,
> A+


 
Sorry this one isn't English, it comes from French.  In English (BE) we say hitching or thumbing. 

French is quite good at making up things with English words which aren't English.  Le shampooing, le babyfoot are two examples that come to mind.


----------



## Anna Più

cirrus said:
			
		

> Sorry this one isn't English, it comes from French. In English (BE) we say hitching or thumbing.
> 
> French is quite good at making up things with English words which aren't English. Le shampooing, le babyfoot are two examples that come to mind.


Hi Cirrus,
Very interesting! I didn't know it... 
Thanks,
A+


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> un altre, s'està posant de moda dir: "*gadget*"!
> ho diuen fins i tot a TV3!!! em fa una mica de ràbia!!!
> Avui ho ha dit l'Elisenda Camps en un programa de ràdio. Aaaai, Elisendaaa!
> La traducció seria un artilugi o "cosa" que s'enganxa a un aparell electrònic etc.. per exemple, un adaptador pel mòbil, una targeta externa per l'ordinador etc..


 
Jo tenia entès que _gadget_ significava _trasto_... aleshores, tenim alguna paraula específica per anomenar-lo (en català)?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Jo tenia entès que _gadget_ significava _trasto_... aleshores, tenim alguna paraula específica per anomenar-lo (en català)?


...mmm...que no havies vist l'Inspector Gadget?..ah clar, és que ets molt joveneta tú..   els que passem la trenteeeeeeeeeeena...


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> ...mmm...que no havies vist l'Inspector Gadget?..ah clar, és que ets molt joveneta tú.. els que passem la trenteeeeeeeeeeena...


 
Sííí!!! clar que l'havia vist! la traducció la vaig aprendre uns anys més tard, home! jajaja. 
A mi m'agradava més _bola de drac_... jajaja


----------



## Lala81

Hola!!

Un altre anglicisme que ha estat adaptat és "xou" ("show"). No sé, no m'agrada gens... Dir-ho em sembla bé, però escriure "xou"...  

Lala


----------



## Laia

Lala81 said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> 
> Un altre anglicisme que ha estat adaptat és "xou" ("show"). No sé, no m'agrada gens... Dir-ho em sembla bé, però escriure "xou"...
> 
> Lala


 
sí, és com allò que vaig dir d'_estat de shock_, em sona diferent "estat de xoc"...
és lleig, per què negar-ho? jeje


----------



## Lala81

Ja, però a part de lleig, el problema sorgeix quan no es relaciona el terme adaptat amb l'anglicisme original... A mi m'ha passat de vegades, em trobo una paraula i fins que m'adono que és un mot adaptat...


----------



## Anna Più

Laia said:
			
		

> sí, és com allò que vaig dir d'_estat de shock_, em sona diferent "estat de xoc"...
> és lleig, per què negar-ho? jeje


 
Hola Laia i Lala,
A mi també se'm fa extrany, sobretot això de xou... suposo que tot depèn del grau d'acadèmics que volguem ser quan escrivim... Aquí també hi entraria el xat i el xatejar, no?


----------



## Laia

Sí, teniu raó... 
i com ho dieu això de "xat", "xou" i "xoc"... amb el so corresponent a la "ch" castellana, o amb la "x" suau (com per exemple en la paraula "caixa")?


----------



## Lala81

La pronunciació normativa per al català central és com "caixa" o com "xocolata", és el mateix so.


----------



## Laia

Lala81 said:
			
		

> La pronunciació normativa per al català central és com "caixa" o com "xocolata", és el mateix so.


aha, ho preguntava perquè jo dic "xat" amb el so "ch", però en canvi "xou" i "xoc" ho dic com "caixa". Res més... una tonterieta 

Edit: espereu espereu... si dic "estat de xoc" pronuncio com "caixa", en canvi si dic "xoc" pronuncio "ch"... seré rara?? aiii


----------



## Anna Più

Hola a tothom,
També hi ha la paraula *flirt, *ben anglesa no? 
Hem catalanitzat el verb, tenim flirtejar als diccionaris, que seria coquetejar no? 
i el nom?  m'embolico amb els afers, les noies coquetes i els nois "coquetons"... ???
A+


----------



## Lala81

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola a tothom,
> També hi ha la paraula *flirt, *ben anglesa no?
> Hem catalanitzat el verb, tenim flirtejar als diccionaris, que seria coquetejar no?
> i el nom?  m'embolico amb els afers, les noies coquetes i els nois "coquetons"... ???
> A+


 
Després de llegir el teu post, m'ha entrat curiositat per veure si el DIEC recollia "flirtejar", i sí, sí que hi és, però el que m'ha sorprès és que remet a l'entrada "flirtar"... sí, "flirtar" és l'entrada principal... Crec que jo no diria mai "flirtar", sinó "flirtejar", suposo que per influència del castellà "flirtear", no?

Per cert, us heu fixat en la definició de "coquetejar" del DIEC?? Una mica masclista, no trobeu?

Lala


----------



## Roi Marphille

Lala81 said:
			
		

> Després de llegir el teu post, m'ha entrat curiositat per veure si el DIEC recollia "flirtejar", i sí, sí que hi és, però el que m'ha sorprès és que remet a l'entrada "flirtar"... sí, "flirtar" és l'entrada principal... Crec que jo no diria mai "flirtar", sinó "flirtejar", suposo que per influència del castellà "flirtear", no?
> 
> Per cert, us heu fixat en la definició de "coquetejar" del DIEC?? Una mica masclista, no trobeu?
> 
> Lala


mm...si ...curiós...
a diferència que en castellà..els homes no coquetegen en català. Crec que cuquetegem pel què he vist. Jo sóc mooolt cuqueta! je je je


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> mm...si ...curiós...
> a diferència que en castellà..els homes no coquetegen en català. Crec que cuquetegem pel què he vist. Jo sóc mooolt cuqueta! je je je


 

ja ja Roi!
Tens tota la raó Lala! 
Altres sinònims de flirt serien afer, rotllo, història...no? jo, no ho dic mai això de flirt... !


----------



## Laia

Gent!
_quiqui_ o _kiki_ o com s'escrigui... que prové de _quickly_!!! jajaja, aquesta és un clàssic... com no hi havíem pensat?


----------



## Roi Marphille

En l'apassionant món dels negocis/import/export, jo faig servir els següents anglicismes: 
 
Schedule
Delivery
Credit Note
Debit Note
Acrònims provinents de l’anglès: FCL, LCL, ETD,ETA, ASAP.
Assortment
Packing List
Email
Replay
Meeting
Booking

Ara m'han vingut aquests al cap, però jo diria que n'hi ha més. 
Slts
Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Ep!
Veig que el tema encara dóna de si....Mersi pel _*Revival*_! 
A+


----------



## Laia

Hola nens, tinc un dubte:
el meu pare acostuma a dir "*umbrella*" per referir-se al típic parasol que es porta a la platja... un dia li vaig preguntar que per què ho deia en anglès i em va dir que no ho deia en anglès, que ho deia en català...
La qüestió és... com s'escriu en català? "umbrel·la"? "ambrel·la"?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Hola nens, tinc un dubte:
> el meu pare acostuma a dir "*umbrella*" per referir-se al típic parasol que es porta a la platja... un dia li vaig preguntar que per què ho deia en anglès i em va dir que no ho deia en anglès, que ho deia en català...
> La qüestió és... com s'escriu en català? "umbrel·la"? "ambrel·la"?


jo crec que això és un anglicisme claríssim. No es diu umbrel.la en català, almenys segons el Diccionari de la Llengua.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> En l'apassionant món dels negocis/import/export, jo faig servir els següents anglicismes:
> 
> Schedule
> Delivery
> Credit Note
> Debit Note
> Acrònims provinents de l’anglès: FCL, LCL, ETD,ETA, ASAP.
> Assortment
> Packing List
> Email
> Replay
> Meeting
> Booking
> 
> 
> Roi


 
Hola amic roi.  De veritat, es utilitzat aquestes paraules en Catalunya?  Moltes vegades, els catalans utilitzen ''timetable'' en lloc de ''schedule'' i ''mail'' en lloc de ''email''.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> jo crec que això és un anglicisme claríssim. No es diu umbrel.la en català, almenys segons el Diccionari de la Llengua.


 
Estic mirant el diccionari de català que tinc a casa (de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans) i l'he trobada!! tot i que no té el significat que m'esperava...

*umbrel·la*: inflorescència en què les tiges de les diverses flors arrenquen radialment d'un mateix punt i tenen sovint la mateixa longitud.

La qüestió és que els meus avis també l'utilitzen i t'asseguro que d'anglès no tenen ni idea.


----------



## Laia

ja ho tinc!!!!
s'escriu *ombrel·la*!!! jajaja oleeee (i després resulta que a Barcelona no sabem parlar en català ehhh??? digue'm chava ara!!  )


*ombrel·la *


[s. XX; del fr. _ombrelle_, íd.]

_f_ *1 *Para-sol petit, de senyora. 

*2 *ANAT ANIM Part eixamplada de les meduses, en forma d'ombrel·la més o menys convexa, que conté la cavitat gastrovascular, els conductes radials i les gònades.

salutacions


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Estic mirant el diccionari de català que tinc a casa (de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans) i l'he trobada!! tot i que no té el significat que m'esperava...
> 
> *umbrel·la*: inflorescència en què les tiges de les diverses flors arrenquen radialment d'un mateix punt i tenen sovint la mateixa longitud.
> 
> La qüestió és que els meus avis també l'utilitzen i t'asseguro que d'anglès no tenen ni idea.


 
Podria ser que diguessin "umbrel.la" perquè el parasol sembla una flor?


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> ja ho tinc!!!!
> s'escriu *ombrel·la*!!! jajaja oleeee (i després resulta que a Barcelona no sabem parlar en català ehhh??? digue'm chava ara!!  )
> 
> 
> *ombrel·la *
> 
> 
> [s. XX; del fr. _ombrelle_, íd.]
> 
> _f_ *1 *Para-sol petit, de senyora.
> 
> *2 *ANAT ANIM Part eixamplada de les meduses, en forma d'ombrel·la més o menys convexa, que conté la cavitat gastrovascular, els conductes radials i les gònades.
> 
> salutacions


 

jajaja, ets un crack!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Hola amic roi. De veritat, es utilitzat aquestes paraules en Catalunya? Moltes vegades, els catalans utilitzen ''timetable'' en lloc de ''schedule'' i ''mail'' en lloc de ''email''.


jo la veritat és que mai he sentit ningú que digui "timetable", però crec que depèn de l'empresa perquè de vegades, quan algú ho diu molt, els altres també. Schedule s'utilitza molt en català i en castellà sobretot referint-se a tràfic per vaixell. 
- "_passa'm l'schedule del barco plis_"
ups, aquest "_plis_" també és una paraula que es diu oralment de vegades en converses entre companys de feina etc...

Referent a mail, email. 
Sí, tens raó, molt agent diu "_mail_" enlloc d'email. Bona observació amic Cracker Jack.  

Salutacions, 
Roi


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> ja ho tinc!!!!
> s'escriu *ombrel·la*!!! jajaja oleeee (i després resulta que a Barcelona no sabem parlar en català ehhh??? digue'm chava ara!!  )
> 
> 
> *ombrel·la *
> 
> 
> [s. XX; del fr. _ombrelle_, íd.]
> 
> _f_ *1 *Para-sol petit, de senyora.
> 
> *2 *ANAT ANIM Part eixamplada de les meduses, en forma d'ombrel·la més o menys convexa, que conté la cavitat gastrovascular, els conductes radials i les gònades.
> 
> salutacions


mira la xava com s'espavila! je je je


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> jajaja, ets un crack!


 
Merci nena!  

I *crack*?? és un anglicisme??


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Merci nena!
> 
> I *crack*?? és un anglicisme??


 
Ostres! Doncs no ho havia pensat però crec que sí.... ho buscaré!


----------



## Mei

Doncs sí, "crack" és un anglicisme!


----------



## Anna Più

Laia said:
			
		

> ja ho tinc!!!!
> s'escriu *ombrel·la*!!! jajaja oleeee (i després resulta que a Barcelona no sabem parlar en català ehhh??? digue'm chava ara!!  )
> 
> 
> *ombrel·la *
> 
> 
> [s. XX; del fr. _ombrelle_, íd.]
> 
> _f_ *1 *Para-sol petit, de senyora.
> 
> *2 *ANAT ANIM Part eixamplada de les meduses, en forma d'ombrel·la més o menys convexa, que conté la cavitat gastrovascular, els conductes radials i les gònades.
> 
> salutacions


Ei Laia!
Resulta que en italià _l'ombrello_ és el paraigua i_ l'ombrellone_ el para-sol!
Fins ara!
A+


----------



## soupdragon78

Es veritat...

_adj._ 
Excelling in skill or achievement; first-rate: a crack shot; a crack tennis player. Fins ara.
Soup.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> En l'apassionant món dels negocis/import/export, jo faig servir els següents anglicismes:
> 
> Schedule
> Delivery
> Credit Note
> Debit Note
> Acrònims provinents de l’anglès: FCL, LCL, ETD,ETA, ASAP.
> Assortment
> Packing List
> Email
> Replay
> Meeting
> Booking


ara m'ha vingut al cap "courier" també. Que és una empresa de transport internacional. 
Slts
Roi


----------



## Laia

- bullying: assetjament/maltractament escolar
- mobbing: assetjament/maltractament laboral


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> - bullying: assetjament/maltractament escolar
> - mobbing: assetjament/maltractament laboral


molt bé, i si t'hi fixes, la majoria de gent (TV3 inclós) pronuncia mobbing fent sonar la "o" com una "u"...jo diria que no va així...només hi ha una "o" per tant, sonaria com "o"...no?


----------



## Laia

No ho sé. Ho he repetit unes quantes vegades i ja no recordo de quina manera ho dic.


----------



## ampurdan

cirrus said:
			
		

> Sorry this one isn't English, it comes from French. In English (BE) we say hitching or thumbing.
> 
> French is quite good at making up things with English words which aren't English. Le shampooing, le babyfoot are two examples that come to mind.


 
I've always wondered why they used "shampooing" (pronounced: "shampuâ") and I really thought it was a word in English. However, consider that you Englishmen used to take a lot of words from French and use it your way. For instance, "humeur" was initially a synonym of "temperament", usually meaning "bad temperament". English speakers in England changed it to "humor", meaning "sense of humor" (also temperament, but it's not so common). Then this word and meaning went back to France.


----------



## ampurdan

Anna Più said:
			
		

> WWW (world wilde web)/ Teranyina a escala mundial (uffff!)




Teranyina? I per què no xarxa? Xarxa mundial, per exemple.


----------



## Anna Più

ampurdan said:
			
		

> [/color]
> 
> Teranyina? I per què no xarxa? Xarxa mundial, per exemple.


 
És clar Ampurdan! 
També, també! (a vegades em complico la llengua...)  

Salut!
A+


----------



## Laia

Un "heavy", en el sentit d'una persona "heavy", ja sabeu, vestida de negre i amb samarretes de Metallica i tot aquest rotllo


----------



## cirrus

Mei said:
			
		

> Doncs sí, "crack" és un anglicisme!


 
Disculpame por escribiros en castellano pero cuando dicen crack en catala que quiereis decir?  Es que crack tiene otros sentidos en ingles (por lo menos en BE) tambien es una referencia a la droga - una forma de cocaina que se fuma.  Ademas hay una palabra irlandesa que viene del irlandes (me parece que es craic).  Se usa para referir al ambiente de fiesta por ejemplo cuando se toma bastante guiness.


----------



## Laia

cirrus said:
			
		

> Disculpame por escribiros en castellano pero cuando dicen crack en catala que quiereis decir? Es que crack tiene otros sentidos en ingles (por lo menos en BE) tambien es una referencia a la droga - una forma de cocaina que se fuma. Ademas hay una palabra irlandesa que viene del irlandes (me parece que es craic). Se usa para referir al ambiente de fiesta por ejemplo cuando se toma bastante guiness.


 
Ets un crack! = you are great!

Or something like this


----------



## Laia

*Jet-set*: alta societat??


----------



## Anna Più

Laia said:
			
		

> *Jet-set*: alta societat??


 
Hola!
Seria com allò francès de "la cremme-della cremme" ! oi?

(que algú corregeixi aquest meu intent d'esciure en francès, *si us plau!)*

Gràcies,
A+


----------



## ampurdan

Anna Più said:
			
		

> (que algú corregeixi aquest meu intent d'esciure en francès, *si us plau!)*
> quote]
> 
> Amb molt de gust: "la crème de la crème".


----------



## Laia

Friki -- Freaky -- rar, estrany


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Un "heavy", en el sentit d'una persona "heavy", ja sabeu, vestida de negre i amb samarretes de Metallica i tot aquest rotllo


 
També es fa servir per dir "Qué fort!- Qué heavy!"

Mei


----------



## Laia

*Light* -- baix en calories


----------



## cirrus

i malboro tambe?


----------



## ampurdan

Jejeje, no el marlboro light té un baix contingut de nicotina... Però ara ja no es diu marlboro light perquè està prohibit.


----------

